# peppermint - colpermin



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

I had colpermin for a while, peppermint capsules bade to survive the digestion process and get peppermint into the colon. Hard to tell whether they worked cos I was trying lots of stuff and getting nowhere, got tired of taking everything and gave it upWe have peppermint capsules at home from the shop in gel type capsules, are these as good, or not likely to work as well at dispelling wind??? Im thinking about getting the repeat prescription back and trying again, but they're kinda expensiveWish I could stick at one thing for a decent length of time before I lose faithSue


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I use ordinary peppermint tablets and you can get them in many formats -slow release, plain tablets and gelatin coated (the latter no good from me as I am a veggie). They are a lot cheaper than prescription as far as I know - The plain ones I got in Holland and Barrett and they have got loads of different types of peppermint stuff. I think it was about ï¿½3.99 for about 60 (or maybe even more tablets!!!).I also take peppermint oil sometimes(sipping a few drops in a glass of water).The above are PURE peppermint so they should be doing the job pretty well.I find them great and take one BEFORE eating.Best not to take them if you have acid reflux (makes it worse).


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Jo T,Are you saying to take these before eating?? I've always taken after eating, ooops. another goof for Jadair. That's why I love this place, listen and learn. Now, of course, me knowing me, I will do a search and learn as much as possible about this to see if it is good for me, and how to do it correctly.Thanx!!







Jadair---


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

great - thanks, I may pay a visit to H&B tomorrow then... my docs appointment is a couple of weeks away...thanks and good luckSue


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiI find the pure oil great for cramps & bloating but Colpermin was awful & made me much worse. I don't like the way they're blue & must be full of additives. I was prescribed loads of this by the doc abut 15 months ago before my diagnosis of UC but only used it for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm sorry to ask this question, but do these pills have any side effects?? My stomach is bad, but I don't like to take anything that will bother it. Not because of IBS, I've always been that way. Drove the Doctor's nuts when I was "normally" ill...I always read the side effects, and if one was mentioned about bothering the stomach in any way, I'd flush them. No I have a Doctor that understands, and if they will cause stomach problems, he lets me know, and wait's for my oKay. By the way...did anyone ever read these side effects? I know they don't happen to all, and maybe not me, it just what it says. And these commercials that advertise medications, it' almost sounds like it would kill one. The side effects are worse then what it is prescribed for.Jadair


----------



## Avril (Oct 5, 2002)

Hello, Im new. I just thought i;d tell you about myself. Ive been surviving IBS for 13years now and im only 30!! At first they thought it was ullcerated collitis as my dad has this and though it is not hereditary they thought i may have a sensitivity it the colon caused by or causing ulcers. Anyway it wasnt that thankfully and i was diagnose, eventually, with IBS. They tried the usual, different diet, Zantac, high fibre drinks and even anti depressants but in the end if found the only thing that can stop an attack or calm by stomach is peppermint tea. I drink it when i get that feeling we all know just before an attack and i find it really does help. I suffer mostly from Pain and diarrohea(I think i spelt that right). the pain is for me anyway pretty bad. I havent tried peppermint tablets but i do intend too. i hope this helps someone.


----------



## Emg84 (Oct 11, 2002)

I've been taking peppermint capsules for a week now and they seem to take away some of the pain and the bloating. Has anyone tried peppermint tea and capsules? If you have, do you feel one or the other worked better?


----------

